

Show HN: http://datafa.me/ first step in 'small data' analytics - paperwork

There is plenty of work being done on 'big data' problems but there aren't many tools for visualizing and comprehending small bits of data. A teacher should be able to copy/paste her class grades to quickly draw a chart. A kid should be able to connect to simple data files on the net, visualize the data and investigate trends among various dimensions. A blogger who does an experiment and generates a few hundred lines of data should be able to share it the way she can share videos.<p>http://datafa.me is currently at the 'minimum viable product' stage. I'll be expanding to more charts, adding more intelligence to detect the most appropriate visualization, saving data, making it private and many other things. However, after reading articles from other product developers, I decided to start getting feedback, rather than develop in isolation.<p>I'd love some feedback!
======
paperwork
Not sure why the link isn't clickable, here is another try: <http://datafa.me>

~~~
chris_dcosta
Links aren't clickable in the initial submission.

------
ronaldbradford
I applaud your initiative. I am doing something similar, but textual. I also
believe that <http://www.wolframalpha.com/> does graphing of data.

